# weird ? need a quick answer



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

i just bought a new scope for my gun..my gun is the beeman 1000h something like that.. pellet rifle that shoots 800 fps...i got the scope from wally world.. its a 3-9-32 powerline scope. only $30.. ive been trying to sight it in and it shoots about 6 in. high when the adjustments are set all the way down..i started moving it 5 clicks at a time ...i got frustrated because i couldnt even hit a piece of paper..at 10 yds! so i took it down 2 full turns..then 2 more..it wouldnt go any more so i took a few shots with it there and could only hit the top of a piece of paper...

i dont undeerstand y it is shooting so high? maybe i should move back to 25 yrds? any answer will be appreciated..


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Try moving it the other way.


----------



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

im going the right way because it is coming down .....it started off a foot high.. now it is 6 in. high


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I own that same scope and had a that same problem here is how I fixed it (its a good scope when it works)

1.take off the tops of the scope mounts while while leaving the bottom half on the gun.

2.cut a square about .5in by 1in piece of hard packaging plastic (battery pack knife package)

3. put the plastic on the rear mount in between the mount and the scope(place on bottom of scope)

4. tighten it all down and sight your gun in your gun

tell me if it worked


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

might be a stupid question but, the scope has a turret (where you adjust the sights) on the top and another turret on the right hand side correct?


----------



## whitebassbenny (Nov 6, 2007)

I had the same proble with mine. i rotated the whole scope about 45* (so now the top knob is on the left side and not the top. the right knob is on top now) and then i zerod it. still took a long time to do but now it's dead on. alot of work for a $10 scope.

good luck.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

ok sounds good, I was asking about the turrets becasue some people unitentionally put them in the wrong way, some scopes have been known to have more windage (l-r) adjustment than elevation (u-d). glad you got it straightened out.

shimming also works well, when executed properly as afore mentioned.


----------

